# New ditch parrot gun.



## pharaoh2 (Jan 18, 2011)

A sweet sixteen. 8) 

Looking foward to shooting some grouse and pheasant with this one.


----------



## perchin (Jan 18, 2011)

Very nice sir =D>


----------



## FishingBuds (Jan 18, 2011)

we don't see those around here very much anymore, nice =D>


----------



## Jim (Jan 18, 2011)

nice gun man!


----------



## KMixson (Jan 18, 2011)

I didn't know they made sixteens anymore. My father had one and the shells became very scarce around my neck of the woods.


----------



## pharaoh2 (Jan 18, 2011)

Thanks guys. Some makers still offer the 16 bore new, but this one isn't. I haven't dated it yet but I'll estimate her around 40 years old.


----------



## lswoody (Jan 18, 2011)

Very,very sweet!!!!! Can you say, "reloading"???? congrats on your new gun.


----------



## pharaoh2 (Jan 18, 2011)

Thanks! Actually lucky for me ammo isn't that hard to find.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Jan 19, 2011)

Nice.

I have one that was given to me by my grandfather for high school graduation. It was a gun that was shared by his father and uncle at one time. It is a safe queen because of the sentimental value.

That gun should make a fine ditch tiger gun as well. :lol:


----------



## nathanielrthomas (Jan 19, 2011)

Ditch parrot :LMFAO: Never heard that before, had to google it.


----------



## pharaoh2 (Jan 22, 2011)

I mean it with the upmost respect when I call them that. :mrgreen: 

I just polished up the barrels a little bit. I took some gun porn pics the other night, she cleans up well.





After a little online research, I've learned this gun was probably made between the late 30's to the late 40's. Though I want to say 1949, the markings just don't match up. I wish I could find a bit more definitive age, but suffice it to say, that's old enough.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Jan 23, 2011)

You should post the pictures on www.shotgunworld,com The have an ID & value and a 16Ga forum.


----------



## lswoody (Jan 24, 2011)

That is realy a good looking gun. Let us know what you find out about it.


----------



## Andy (Feb 1, 2011)

Great looking gun... I'll send you my addy so you can get it in the mail tomorrow...


----------



## Catarafter (Feb 28, 2011)

I shot some of my first ducks with a single shot 16.


----------



## ray55classic (Mar 11, 2011)

Theres something about those straight stocks that just looks and mounts so right on a shotgun . That checkering looks outstanding, Great find....


----------

